# Clean your car discount code



## vendetta85 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can anyone remind me of the clean your car website discount code? 

Many thanks

Matt


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

As far as I know they don't really use discount codes anymore but offer a loyalty points scheme instead. Perhaps someone can correct me if im wrong?


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Correct there is no discount code not even free shipping ...


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

Alzak said:


> Correct there is no discount code not even free shipping ...


thought it was free shipping over £100?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Johnr32 said:


> thought it was free shipping over £100?


Correct :thumb:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Johnr32 said:


> thought it was free shipping over £100?


Not everytime, for example to northern Ireland


----------

